# Not a bad day of fishin



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

This one im gettin a replica made only 3 oz short of the record 24.25" and 8.4 oz


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Scott, what's the going rate on getting you to take me with you after those giant LM's?

:lol:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Southwest Fisher said:


> Scott, what's the going rate on getting you to take me with you after those giant LM's?
> 
> :lol:


the going rate is a can of cope a case of bud light and the use of your boat.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I always got plenty of Cope handy, if you can handle High Life then you got yourself a deal!

:beer:


----------

